# extract .img file to to a new hard drive?



## rocknchic (Oct 21, 2002)

I have the following:


Computer with failed Hard Drive. 
160G Hard Drive with XP OS on it, but nothing needed on it. 
.img file, previously created with Restorer 2000 Pro 40G in size.
IDE to USB cable.

My question is this:

How do I get that .img file extracted onto the new hard drive? My computer is not recognizing the new hard drive when connected with the IDE to USB cable. However, I've not used it before, so there could be an issue there.

I don't want to burn a copy of the .img file because it would take like, 10 DVD's. Of course, can't use an external drive, it's not NTFS.

If I go to the trouble of putting the hard drive _physically_ into my machine.. it should recognize it... at that point, what steps do I take? Or does someone know why it wouldn't be recognizing it set up as is? (connections are correct, driver installed.. so??)

I've worked on this too much today, I think I'm officially stupid by now. Help. lol


----------



## mj46 (Oct 5, 2005)

Right click "My Computer" ---> Manage ---> Click on Disk management and see if you have any drives that do not have a drive letter, say "Not initialized" pr have "Unallocated Space" in the graphic. The "unallocated Space" is the reason it is not "recognizing." Right click the disk in disk management and click initialize. In fact, I think as soon as you open up disk management it will take you through a disk initialization wizard. Let us know!

Edit:
Afterthought: Remove any jumpers on that external hard drive.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It doesn't matter if the external is FAT32 or NTFS.

It would seem that you would need the same program to restore the image as created it. Usually, there is a bootable CD that allows restoration of an image with both drives connected internally.


----------



## rocknchic (Oct 21, 2002)

no jumpers on it. 

Still not seeing any drives. 

Except, I have my main C: and my recovery D:, and it's showing E: which is my CD/DVD with 185MB. but nothing else.


----------



## rocknchic (Oct 21, 2002)

Hmm, so I do need to connect it internally. 

I thought I read that the reason you couldn't copy the .img file onto an external and then connect to the other computer and put it on that hard drive (vs using CD's).. was because it wasn't compatiable with NTFS. I could be wrong tho. 

Excuse me while I try to get my computer out of this chaos that is my desk, and then try to fit a hard drive into it whilst dealing with this annoying freaking "personal media drive bay" that is taking up all the space in there. Be back later, hopefully with good news.


----------



## mj46 (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, the only thing I can think of to try is to install the new drive into the machine and see if it is showing up there. There might be something we are missing, but as long as the drive is powered and is connected correctly to a working USB port and the IDE to USB cable is known good, I do not know what else to try. See if another hard drive can connect successfully with the cable? Test the new drive for errors, maybe? See if Restorer 2000 Pro can detect the drive? Um...I'm outta ideas


----------



## rocknchic (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm out of ideas too. lol 

Cable must be bad. I guess. 

I do have the program that created it, that isn't an issue. 

Cracked open the case on my machine and had another revelation. SATA. the one I need to put the .img file on is PATA. That's not gonna work- am I right? I have hooked up many times through a cable like this one, however... and it's been fine so why the big issue now? 

Perhaps I need to go get another USB to IDE cable.

Grr. This is truly no fun.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I read about that recovery program and from what I can see there, it can only be run from Windows. Unless you know otherwise, it looks like you will need to have Windows running, install and run Restorer 2000 Pro and restore the .img file to an empty partition. That could mean having 3 hard drives connected--one for Windows, one holding the .img file, and a third to restore the image file on to.

What did you have in mind when you used that program? It's really easy to make partition images any number of ways, but they are useless without a method of restoring them to a drive. Was there some method that you had planned when the image was created?


----------



## rocknchic (Oct 21, 2002)

Usually I just hook the HDD up and put it on. This is an unusual situation. 

I would run xxcopy on it, but can't get it to see the drive from my computer so.. kind of.. the same issue whether I use Restorer or not.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

No IDE connectors at all in that machine? Are the opticals SATA, too?

How would you use Xxclone? You mean to restore the image? I guess Restorer 2000 mounts the .img file as a drive and then you can clone the drive over. Is that what you had in mind?


----------

